# Which Ecaller



## cornsdj (Jan 7, 2011)

I need to buy a ecaller, just getting into snow goose hunting. I don't know anything about them wondering if someone could point me in the right direction of what brand? Thanks


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Never had any issues with any from here.... http://www.goosegetter.com There are others on the market too. Just do a search for them and decide what you like personally.

Alex


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Always the option of building your own too.... really isn't to complicated.


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

Check out the squawk box. He's a sponsor on this site. Go to sponsors and look under Northern Skies Outfitters . You can also go right to the store on here and see them or purchase it. Never let me down.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

You cant go wrong with a goosegetter or squakbox. :beer:


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Can't go wrong with the Goose getter or the squawk box. I have used both and after a few minor problems with one brand, they both work great. But my personal preference is the goosegettter. I like the long cords, and the box a little better. The squawk box is smaller, but size doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Andy Weber said:


> Can't go wrong with the Goose getter or the squawk box. I have used both and after a few minor problems with one brand, they both work great. But my personal preference is the goosegettter. I like the long cords, and the box a little better. The squawk box is smaller, but size doesn't matter to me.


 Size always matter! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

I've always liked the goosegetter. Dave is a great guy to talk to and has super fast shipping, normally you get it within 1-2 after making your order.


----------



## mikehaines70 (Jan 11, 2010)

the goosegetter is good and your rite i got it super super super super fast!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MinnMag (Feb 25, 2009)

The guys are right. Size matters, and weight. If you can drive into all the fields you hunt with a truck and trailer it doesn't matter how much your system and battery weighs. If you're carrying stuff into the field by hand or with ATV you want the lightest and smallest system that still gets the job done. And long cords make for a mess when it's time to roll them back up all caked with mud. I used to hunt with a big single player system with long cords. It's messy and takes time to set up and pick up. The portable systems like Squawk Box sound good while making the setup and take down fast (about 1 minute per box).With multiple units you get multiple tracks playing simultaneously in different areas of your spread. Think about it. It has to be more realistic than the same track playing on several speakers from one large system.


----------

